#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-09
<wxl> anyone here? :)
<gsilvapt> I am
<wxl> goood to see you gsilvapt :)
<wxl> phillw: you joining us?
<gsilvapt> How's it going?
<wxl> i just got a message from gilir so perhaps he'll show up
<wxl> hanging in there, thanks
<wxl> gilir's going to be a bit late, as is nio
<gsilvapt> Everybody is getting here late :D
<wxl> so i think i'm going to just start the meeting and we'll do things a bit out of sequence
<wxl> #startmeeting Lubuntu monthly meeting
<wxl> argh where's meetingology
<wxl> argh where's meetingology
<wxl> ok i got to figure out how to get it here
<gsilvapt> tell me, this is going to be a tecnical one, right?
<wxl> not necessarily
<wxl> Unit193: can you get meetingology here?
<gsilvapt> They tend to be but okay
<wxl> krytarik: wrong channel :)
<wxl> once i can get meetingology here..
<krytarik> wxl: Ask in #ubuntu-irc yourself?
<wxl> krytarik: already did
<krytarik> Good.
<wxl> it's ok as we are waiting on some other folks
<krytarik> At least ubuntulog is here anyway. :P
<wxl> yeah
<gilir> hi :-) Sorry got the wrong chan :-)
<wxl> np gilir. still waiting on nio and trying to get meetingology here
<wxl> ooook
<wxl> all set now
<wxl> we'll start the meeting and nio can join us later
<wxl> #startmeeting Lubuntu monthly meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Dec  9 19:17:35 2015 UTC.  The chair is wxl. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic:
<wxl> so officially hello and welcome everyone to the December monthly meeting of the Lubuntu team
<gsilvapt> hi :)
<wxl> for those that don't already have it, here's the agenda https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/IRC%20Meetings/Agenda
<wxl> you can choose whether or not to raise your hand if you like. such formalities are lost on me XD
<wxl> the agenda is not necessarily in order, so i'll try to keep us on track
<wxl> #topic QA
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic: QA
<wxl> first i'd like to give a general update for QA
<wxl> unfortunately there's not much to tell :)
<wxl> the regular daily testing has been happening
<wxl> as usual, we need more help in the ppc area since the LTS releases (like xenial) are supposed to be our ppc releases
<wxl> it is still relatively early in the cycle, though and that's to be expected
<wxl> i still have some ppc machines to send out to folks, too
<wxl> been a bit behind myself
<wxl> i should point out that three of the top 5 testers are lubuntu folks (tsimonq2, ianorlin, and nio) http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers
<wxl> well, for xenial
<wxl> fwiw both lars and ianorlin are in the top 20 of all time http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/reports/testers/top20
<gilir> I never realise this, cool ! :-) Great job :-)
<wxl> so thank you very much lubuntu qa team!
<wxl> now, on a related note
<wxl> #topic Google Code-In
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic: Google Code-In
<wxl> you may know that ubuntu is a participant in this year's google code-in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleCodeIn
<wxl> to be clear this is not the google summer of code, which is more like an internship working on major projects
<wxl> instead this is more like little tasks being done by teenagers
<wxl> i have been coerced into being a mentor
<wxl> well, actually, i rather enjoy it
<wxl> right now we have at least two lubuntu-specific tasks
<wxl> both are QA related
<wxl> the first is to have iso testing done
<wxl> the second is to help out with bug triage
<wxl> i'd send links but i don't think they're visable by non-participants
<wxl> there will be more tasks added throughout the week
<gilir> o/
<wxl> that being said, as i emailed before, if anyone has any tasks that need to be done, speak up!
<wxl> gilir: question?
<gilir> the bug triage is focus on which packages ?
<wxl> gilir: i wrote the task to start with bugs listed in the lubuntu packages team. so it's basically everything. the goal i had was to make sure that bugs were getting confirmed and/or invalidated and that descriptions and such were clear.
<wxl> gilir: i can amend it to suggest particular packages as a starting point if you like
<gilir> wxl, ok, that's a good idea, and pretty doable for teenager
<gilir> at least, if we can close the old and invalid bug, I may be able to focus on really problem more easily
<gilir> I => We
<wxl> so other ideas for tasks might relate to marketing, evangelism, videos, documentation, artwork, etc. if there's ANYTHING you want done, let me know and i'll list it as a task. try to be specific. worst case scenario it just doesn't get done. which doesn't hurt.
<sudodus> Hi everybody
<wxl> gilir: that was my thinking, too
<wxl> hi sudodus
<wxl> Google Code-In does continue until January, so please continue to think about this (everyone)
<wxl> that's about all i have for QA. sudodus you wish to speak about mkusb or phillw about donations?
<sudodus> I can wait :_)
<wxl> oooook joern was going to talk about LXQt. you want to take that role gilir ? :)
 * phillw the paper work for donataions has been sent to Julien and Rafael. I need Rafael's back before I can send onto you, wxl
<wxl> oh i guess we're talking about donations
<wxl> #topic donations
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic: donations
<gilir> wxl, I can do it after phillw and Nio topics :-)
<wxl> so to be clear, it's just a waiting game for paperwork and such before we have all the legal ramifications dealt with
 * phillw the paper work for donataions has been sent to Julien and Rafael. I need Rafael's back before I can send onto you, wxl
<wxl> phillw: have we made any progress towards thinking about how we would make it possible on the website for a user to make a donation?
<phillw> the bank is ready to go as soon as they have the paperwork and corresponding documentary evidence they require under international money laundering regulations.
<phillw> wxl: I know Rafael has a had a play, paypal can API neatly into the bank account.
<wxl> phillw: oh i didn't realize we were using paypal. that makes a lot of since. their apis are darn easy to work with.
<wxl> great, we await the post then :)
<wxl> anything else on the subject, phillw ?
<phillw> wxl: we were not going to re-invent the wheel... Security of people's bank accounts are best looked after by paypal. They seem to be doing a better job than most banks :P
<phillw> Not from me, as soon as I have the forms all signed, we can move forward :)
 * phillw done
<sudodus> should I start now?
<phillw> just waiting for wxl to set the topic :)
<wxl> oops sorry folks
<wxl> work called me away
<wxl> #topic Startup Disk Creator
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic: Startup Disk Creator
<wxl> off to you sudodus
<sudodus> I have been debugging mkusb (Cyrille, a French monk in the Congo found a bad one, and I have found a couple of minor bugs myself since our previous meeting)
<wxl> sudodus: have we made any progress towards getting it in debian/ubuntu repos?
<sudodus> but I have not yet done what was planned with Melodie to prepare to get a debian package accepted in a debian/ubuntu repo
<wxl> sudodus: i would think if you can get that ball rolling, that would be great. you can always go back to debugging while you wait for it to get accepted
<sudodus> I asked Melodie about it a couple of days ago (after debugging and uploading a debugged version), but she has not yet had time for it.
<wxl> sudodus: great, well keep working on it. anything else you need from the community?
<sudodus> Yes I agree. So I will try again to get help from Melodie
<sudodus> I think it would be good if you, who are active members, try to use mkusb and give feedback to me :-)
<wxl> maybe i'll make a task for this for the Google Code-In
<wxl> what's the suggested method for submitting bugs?
<sudodus> Yes, that is a good idea
<sudodus> email to nio dot wiklund at gmail dot com
<Vincrop> Hi !
<wxl> #action wxl mkusb Google Code-In task
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl mkusb Google Code-In task
<gilir> sudodus, are you aware of the process to push new packages to debian / ubuntu ? I can give you some infos if you need
<Vincrop> #action wxl mkusb Google Code-In task
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl mkusb Google Code-In task
<wxl> Vincrop: ?
 * Vincrop feel alone, when nobody is responding :)
<wxl> Vincrop: we're having a meeting here, so if you'd like to contribute, please wait until we get to the end where we take other agenda items. if you want to chat there's #lubuntu-offtopic
<sudodus> Yes please, gilir (I have read some tutorials about it, and it seems very complicated, so I need all help I can get :-)
<wxl> sudodus: is launchpad not the preferred way to deal with bugs so they're public?
<Vincrop> Hi I'll vait so thx
<Vincrop> wait*
<wxl> because if so perhaps i can ALSO make a task for triage
<wxl> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: ACTION
<gilir> sudodus, first you need to do the packaging itself, but I after you need 1 Debian sponsor or 2 Ubuntu sponsor for pushing new packages
<sudodus> I'm learning gradually how to manage the mkusb package. Yes, you are right about the bug management.
<gilir> sudodus, also, ubuntu sponsors will prefer people to push stuff directly to debian
<gilir> sudodus, which mean you need a DD (debian dev), which can be hard to find sometimes ...
<gilir> sudodus, just to say that it could be a long process ...
<sudodus> I realize it can be a long process, but as long as things are progressing it is OK
<wxl> well thanks for the update, sudodus. anything else?
<sudodus> I have said what I intended to say. Any more questions or comments?
<wxl> i'll just mention for those that do not know, sudodus made mkusb as an alternative to the other startup disk solutions that seem to fail consistently. it's our hope that it will become a standard option for lubuntu. more info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<phillw> sudodus: you can also ask bodhizazen on #phillw for assistance
<sudodus> Thanks phillw, I'll try to reach bodhizazen.
<wxl> that being said, you ready for lxqt, gilir?
<gilir> wxl, yes
<wxl> #topic LXQt
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic: LXQt
<wxl> off to you then gilir :)
<gilir> 0.10 of lxqt is now in xenial official repositories
<wxl> yay!
<gilir> so, people who are using xenial doesn't need the PPA :-)
<gilir> wel except of the meta-package which is not yet in xenial ...
<wxl> the meta package is fixed in the dev repo though, yes?
<gilir> I encourage people to test it, since the daily people may break at any time
<gilir> wxl, I think so, nobody complaint recently :-)
<wxl> yeah i see it :)
<gilir> Most of the PPA packaging was also migrated to the same packaging on xenial, which is close to the one in Debian
<gilir> that's all for the lxqt recent news :-)
<wxl> so if folks want to use the one out of the repos, they'll need to install all the packages defined by lxqt-metapackage then, yes?
<phillw> gilir: can you update the two sub sections on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#LXQt for both adding to lubuntu and an install onto netboot iso.
<gilir> wxl, yes
<wxl> so everyone that's here https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lxde/lxqt-metapackage/view/head:/debian/control
<phillw> They are the latest I had
<gilir> phillw, I just want to wait for the metapackage to it xenial, that will be easier to explain on the wiki
<phillw> great :)
<wxl> any ideas how long that will be, gilir? because i could make a google code-in task
<gilir> wxl, it still stuck in debian queue ... ETA is very variable with it comes to this
<wxl> right right, ok
<gilir> with => when
<wxl> then i'll maybe drum up a task with explicit instructions on the packages to install
<wxl> #action wxl Google Code-In task for installing lxqt with explicit instructions on packages to install
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl Google Code-In task for installing lxqt with explicit instructions on packages to install
<wxl> ok any questions regarding lxqt folks?
<sudodus> Is there something in particular that we should test or be aware of with lxqt?
<gilir> sudodus, nothing special, 0.10 is suppose to be stable :-)
<sudodus> :-)
<gilir> you can report any bug to ubuntu bug tracker is you are testing 0.10
<gilir> you are using daily build, I suggest to check on #lxde first to see if it's not specific to daily build breakage
<gilir> nothing else come to my mind for now about this
<wxl> ok then
<wxl> #topic Any Other Business
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic: Any Other Business
<wxl> Vincrop: did you have something else you wish to bring up?
<wxl> or anyone else for that matter?
<gilir> o/
<wxl> yes?
<gilir> just to announce that LSC was migrated to python 3 : lp:~lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-software-center/python3
<wxl> oh wow!
<gilir> :-)
<wxl> another thing to test then!
<phillw> nice :)
<gilir> please test it :-)
<sudodus> :-)
<wxl> #agenda wxl add Google Code-In task for the new version of LSC
<wxl> do you have a direct link, gilir ?
<wxl> oops not agenda!
<wxl> #action wxl add Google Code-In task for the new version of LSC
<meetingology> ACTION: wxl add Google Code-In task for the new version of LSC
<gilir> https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/lubuntu-software-center/python3
<gilir> I can't find the other bug report about the python3 progress on other packages of the seed :-/
<wxl> thx
<wxl> hahahah i'll dig it up for you
<gilir> bug 1465313
<ubot93> bug 1465313 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[meta] Drop python2.7, port all to python3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1465313
<wxl> oh there you go :)
<wxl> anyone else?
<gilir> nothing more on dev
<wxl> then i'm going to call an end to the meeting
<wxl> thanks to everyone for your contributions
<wxl> OH
<wxl> one last thing
<wxl> #topic mailing lists
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel | Lubuntu monthly meeting | Current topic: mailing lists
<phillw> just a reminder to have a good time and the Alpha1 is due out December 31st ... So don't forget to do some testing!!
<wxl> we've had lubuntu-qa on launchpad lingering around at the same time as lubuntu-devel
<wxl> on lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> i'm going to get rid of the lubuntu-qa list at the start of the new year
<wxl> so if you haven't already updated your subscription, do it!
<wxl> ok, that's all
<sudodus> so far Lubuntu Xenial has been running well
<wxl> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #lubuntu-devel to: Lubuntu QA/Development | Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/QA | Support: #lubuntu, Chat: #lubuntu-offtopic | new mailing list! http://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-devel
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Dec  9 20:22:47 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/lubuntu-devel/2015/lubuntu-devel.2015-12-09-19.17.moin.txt
<gilir> thanks wxl :-)
<wxl> thanks gilir !
<phillw> thanks for chairing, wxl
<wxl> now i'm going to go back to fixing windows virtual machines
<sudodus> thanks everybody
 * wxl grumbles angrily
<tsimonq2> wxl: hmm?
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: just giving you kudos for your testing efforts
<tsimonq2> wxl: what do you mean? XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: that you're in the top 3
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh, just looked at that, but I meant the grumbling :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: windows virtual machine issues. i had to purge and reinstall virtualbox in order to get my guest to boot, even though it had been doing fine for months. weird.
<wxl> ok great
<wxl> so looks like you did everything you needed to
<wxl> i would leave a comment with the link
<wxl> argh wrong channel for god's sake
<tsimonq2> wxl: oh
<wxl> anyone want a fun project?
<krytarik> wxl: Just tell us, alright? :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh...oh wait...NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOO...NOT LXQt :P
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> supposedly lxqt is in the xenial repos.
<wxl> lxqt-metapackage is not.
<tsimonq2> (LXQt isn't, but go on)
<wxl> so someone needs to use lxqt-metapackage as a guide to figure out how to properly install lxqt.
<wxl> don't listen to tsimonq2
 * tsimonq2 grumbles
<wxl> 1200 < gilir:#lubuntu-devel> 0.10 of lxqt is now in xenial official repositories
<tsimonq2> hmph
<wxl> if you want to argue with the person who made that statement, knock yourself out tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> wxl: where is he? :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: in france
<tsimonq2> wxl: where does he hide on the Internet
<tsimonq2> ?
<wxl> tsimonq2: um, behind email. facebook sometimes.
 * tsimonq2 hunts gilir down
<tsimonq2> (not actually, scared of the boss :P)
<tsimonq2> can someone confirm either way?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: weren't you looking for something to do? :P
<krytarik> tsimonq2: I'm already at it.
<tsimonq2> :D
 * tsimonq2 pats krytarik on the back
 * krytarik just pats tsimonq2
<wxl> krytarik: you can find the lxqt-metapackage code in the lubuntu-dev lp team
<krytarik> Yep, there already.
<wxl> thanks, krytarik
<krytarik> So we want just all depends and recommends listed there?
<wxl> krytarik: depends for sure. unknown about the recommends.
<wxl> actually you probably do need the recommends
<tsimonq2> +1
<krytarik> "sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all dbus-x11 lxqt-common lxqt-session qterminal lxqt-panel lxqt-about pcmanfm-qt lxqt-globalkeys lxqt-policykit lxqt-powermanagement lxqt-openssh-askpass lxqt-runner lxqt-notificationd lxqt-config lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-admin lxqt-sudo lxqt-connman-applet lximage-qt oxygen-icon-theme juffed elementary-icon-theme kde-style-qtcurve li
<krytarik> ghtdm gvfs-backends ...
<krytarik> ... policykit-desktop-privileges" :P
<tsimonq2> krytarik: does that work?
<tsimonq2> krytarik: does LXQt install correctly?
<krytarik> tsimonq2: Your task! :P
<tsimonq2> oh hell no...
<tsimonq2> not mine
<tsimonq2> no way
<tsimonq2> no sirree
<krytarik> Ugh, my Split Long Messages script failed there though. >_<
<krytarik> And I don't get why. :P
<krytarik> wxl: ↑
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-10
<wxl> did it work did it work?
<krytarik> wxl: Don't know, won't boot into a Live image to test that right now. :P
<wxl> krytarik: well that's the part i need to know i guess
<tsimonq2> told ya :P
<krytarik> That's because I only have *one* machine, of course.
<krytarik> wxl: Would tomorrow suffice still?
<wxl> krytarik: yes please. thank you very much!
<krytarik> Alright then.
<krytarik> wxl: Generally it works, it seems. :D  Only 1.) lxqt-connman-applet is not available yet; 2.) lxqt-common still removes lubuntu-core, lubuntu-default-session, lubuntu-default-settings, lubuntu-desktop, and lubuntu-live-settings, of course; and 3.) lxqt-powermanagement conflicts with xfce4-power-manager and light-locker, which should be disabled in the autostart settings, of course.  Other than that, it's pretty cool ...
<krytarik> ... already. \o/
<krytarik> See, it works now! :P
<ian||lin> krytarik: yep I agree
<ian||lin> which is why I installed lxqt alongside mate on one of 16.04 isntalls
<ian||lin> and have a gtk 2 lxde one as well
<krytarik> JuffEd doesn't seem to work at all though. :D
<ian||lin> krytarik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/juffed/+bug/1500122
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1500122 in juffed (Ubuntu) "juffed does not display text with syntax highlighting none" [Undecided,New]
<ian||lin> is what I think that bug is that I reported
<krytarik> Crashes on trying to open files, and doesn't display any entered text, that is.
 * krytarik tries
<krytarik> Hah, yep. :D
<ian||lin> also what about getting bug email about the lxqt packages?
<krytarik> You mean generally?
<ian||lin> yeah as I know there is a team I am  a member of that gets it for lxde stuff
<krytarik> I'd have to look into that.
<krytarik> ian||lin: Well, I guess they can be either added here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lxqt/+packagebugs , or to the Lubuntu one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging/+packagebugs - and the link to the latter here has an excess "-team" in it, btw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/LXDE
<krytarik> "https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-art/lubuntu-artwork/quantal" - can we fix the "quantal" bit now?  It's slightly disconcerting. :P
<krytarik> To be clear, that's the "trunk" series branch.
<phillw> krytarik: for lubuntu iso lxqt bugs please use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Reporting_Bugs An effort is to be made to get some serious triaging done, Julien is miles behind and wxl has added it to bug triaging part of the Google-In tasks
<phillw> krytarik: as quantal is EoL I would not expect to see any alterations to that project.
<krytarik> phillw: Like I indicated, that's the *current* branch.
<phillw> krytarik: ahh, okies.. Once rafael has his b/band back he and Julien can look into it :)
<krytarik> wxl: So for a working, non-bloated LXQt experience on top of Lubuntu 16.04, I'd suggest something like this: "sudo apt-get install lximage-qt lxqt-about lxqt-admin lxqt-common lxqt-config lxqt-globalkeys lxqt-notificationd lxqt-openssh-askpass lxqt-panel lxqt-policykit lxqt-powermanagement lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-runner lxqt-session lxqt-sudo pcmanfm-qt qterminal qupzilla".
<phillw> krytarik: until julien has the meta-package added to the repo, I'd suggest using the ppa.
<krytarik> phillw: Well, see the backlog of earlier here.
<phillw> he will amend the wiki page once it is in xenial and we no longer need to add the ppa.
<phillw> krytarik: http://pastebin.com/9LAXRs1E
<phillw> until then, easiest way is use the ppa :)
<phillw> I've only done the install onto netboot one. I switch to Xenial in first couple of days of New Year following the Alpha 1 release on my production machine and will also add a couple of new VM's as milestone ones to play with lxqt on as an additional DE
<wxl> you're my hero, krytarik
<krytarik> \o/
<wxl> krytarik: other than the gotchas you mentioned, everything seems to Just Work™ or did you need to do anything else?
<wxl> i.e. just do that, logout and select the lxqt session? or does it remove the other sessions just leaving you one?
<krytarik> Well, removing Firefox might be easiest. :P
<wxl> right right
<wxl> although i bet qupzilla makes itself default
<krytarik> Yep, just leaving LXQt and the Openbox one.
<krytarik> wxl: Nope, wasn't quite that easy. :D
<wxl> krytarik: tell me more
<krytarik> Sec.
<krytarik> wxl: Basically, set it as the default in the LXQt settings, and this as well: http://askubuntu.com/a/467920
<krytarik> (And I had to create "~/.local/share/applications" first.)
<wxl> ahhh fooey
<wxl> krytarik: does firefox work without adding qupzilla?
<krytarik> wxl: Yeah - other than the most recent versions of being unusable for me. :P
<krytarik> + it
<wxl> ok then
<krytarik> (Anything later than version 39, to be exact.)
<wxl> but the qt parts Just Work™?
<krytarik> Yep.
<wxl> k great. thanks a ton dude!
<krytarik> Although I did notice a slight display flicker on my system anytime I start a GUI app.
<krytarik> But I'm guessing that's just me.
<wxl> yeah could be some graphics issue. this is on hardware or vm?
<krytarik> Memory footprint was like 300 MB. :D
<krytarik> + btw
<wxl> oooh
<krytarik> Nope, real hardware.
<krytarik> It's like 14 years old by now, so... :D
<wxl> oh well there's that :)
<krytarik> wxl: Oh, and one might want to mention that you can make the GTK+ apps look less ugly (i.e. not use Raleigh) by setting the theme with "lxappearance".
<krytarik> Also, use the logout option from the menu, since the panel one will be gone after install. :P
<krytarik> (In the old Lubuntu session, that is.)
<wxl> right right
<wxl> thanks again!
<krytarik> Sure.
<krytarik> It was fun. :D
<wxl> i'm super glad to hear it
<wxl> you going to continue to use it?
<krytarik> Well, with the flickering, certainly not yet. :P
<wxl> oh bah
<krytarik> Other than that, I was looking forward to try it, yep.
<krytarik> And like I said, it works really nice already, otherwise.
<krytarik> wxl: But QupZilla was set as the default in the 'alternatives' system indeed - that didn't quite suffice though.
<wxl> but it didn't even create an icon?
<krytarik> Sure it did.
<krytarik> But that doesn't help much if you click links, of course.
<wxl> sorry i mean a menu option
<krytarik> Yep, I got that.
<wxl> and changing in lxqt-default-whatever doesn't do the trick
<wxl> ?
<krytarik> Nope - not sure what that helped anyway.
<wxl> huh ok
<wxl> if you outright remove firefox before doing anything else, does that work?
<krytarik> Should yes, didn't though - because I wanted to have fun. :P
<wxl> i know that feeling!
<krytarik> Easy way?  Nope! :D
<wxl> kind of like when i deleted /etc
<krytarik> hahaha
 * tsimonq2 uninstalled network drivers once
<tsimonq2> my advice, never use wildcard when you are doing apt remove
<tsimonq2> or *
<Kamilion> especally not with -y
<tsimonq2> that's what I did
<Kamilion> i figured ;)
<tsimonq2> I did sudo apt -y remove package1* package2* etc
<Kamilion> wxl: so, I, too, lxqt'd.
<Kamilion> desktop background / root window doesn't refresh when i change monitor resolution.
<wxl> ignoring that for a moment, was your experience the same as krytarik, Kamilion ?
<Kamilion> I fixed it by opening the control center, stopping the desktop, and starting it again.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/lQQYG/1f9930ac4e.png
<Kamilion> other than that, you can see the result of my exploration.
<Kamilion> wxl: I have to open my log files to get at some of that scrollback
<Kamilion> but qupzilla seems to work quite nicely.
<wxl> Kamilion: would you confirm his directions?
<krytarik> Kamilion: Or, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/10/%23lubuntu-devel.html
<Kamilion> thanks krytarik
<krytarik> Sure.
<Kamilion> "sudo apt-get install lximage-qt lxqt-about lxqt-admin lxqt-common lxqt-config lxqt-globalkeys lxqt-notificationd lxqt-openssh-askpass lxqt-panel lxqt-policykit lxqt-powermanagement lxqt-qtplugin lxqt-runner lxqt-session lxqt-sudo pcmanfm-qt qterminal qupzilla"  <-- I used "lxqt-metapackage openbox qupzilla obconf lubuntu-artwork" from the netinstall64 xenial media.
<krytarik> Kamilion: That's intended to be installed without the PPA though.
<Kamilion> oh?
<Kamilion> ooh.
<krytarik> And the metapackage isn't in the offical repos yet.
<Kamilion> I know that much.
<krytarik> Yar.
<Kamilion> so it's just the missing metapackage and theme from mainline repos?
<Kamilion> the actual application/lib packages are already in main?
<krytarik> * official
<krytarik> And what do you mean by "mainline"?
<Kamilion> not using any ppas
<tsimonq2> AKA official repos
<krytarik> The first isn't even in Debian yet, ftm.
<Kamilion> i suppose that could get confusing to people working on the kernel
<tsimonq2> +1
<Kamilion> hm, lemme fire up synaptic and have it tell me where it got the packages from
<Kamilion> oh -- one other note
<Kamilion> it seems to want gksu for pcmanfm's "Open as Root" to work.
<krytarik> Right, that's why it's listed in the Debian one.
<Kamilion> what is listed where?
<Kamilion> "It's" listed in "the debian one" ?
<krytarik> 'gsku'.
<krytarik> Wait.
<Kamilion> 'one'?
<Kamilion> "gksu is listed in the debian package's recommends/depends already, but not in the ubuntu package." ?
<krytarik> → http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-lxqt/lxqt-metapackages.git/tree/debian/control
<krytarik> Yep - well, not in the PPA one.
<Kamilion> Oh, I had no idea this was going upstream to debian first
<wxl> Kamilion: that's the canonical (hehehe) plan
<krytarik> Though, since August :P - https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=795803
<ubot93> Debian bug 795803 in wnpp "ITP: lxqt-metapackages -- Metapackage for LXQt" [Wishlist,Open]
<Kamilion> that's actually super good to hear, I was gonna be messing with Jessie sometime soon
<Kamilion> that link's just the metapackage -- are the rest of the packages already in the archive?
<krytarik> Yep.
<Kamilion> Wow. Awesomesauce.
<krytarik> Indeed.
<Kamilion> I havn't really been tracking lxqt recently
<Kamilion> mainly because my vmware workstation install has been acting up
<Kamilion> i finally just gave up and installed it on an esxi VM
<Kamilion> somewhere around 5 or 6 this morning
<Kamilion> only real major I run into is the desktop root window not resizing when the monitor size changes.
<wxl> Kamilion: make a bug
<wxl> now you can use launchpad to do it!
<wxl> like a normal package
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/lQSJv/df05224333.png
<Kamilion> The fix was to 'stop' and 'start' Desktop, here.
<wxl> man that looks fscking hot
 * wxl really loves the look of qt
<Kamilion> yeah, this is really going to make things easier on my staff
<Kamilion> it's a lot more XP/7 like, which is what they're "used to"
<wxl> yep
<Kamilion> the only thing still missing for me is Win7 style taskbar icons
<Kamilion> but this is QT; that should be relatively trivial
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> XD
<Kamilion> wuuuuuuuuuuuut
<Kamilion> no shit
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/lQT3D/a9459461ca.png
<Kamilion> Bossman's already ahead of me
<Kamilion> *VERY* slick. Kami approval rating +++++++++++++++++
<tsimonq2> REAL MEN use the terminal to add ppas XD :P
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: real men wear pink.
<Kamilion> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/RealMenWearPink
<Kamilion> The cherries represent the blood of our enemies! Careful, they're still hot.
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: REAL MEN use the terminal for everything
<wxl> you guys
<Kamilion> and REAL MEN do all their programming with a magnet
<wxl> real men use punch cards
<wxl> and an abacus
<tsimonq2> REAL MEN run Linux on their alarm clocks
<Kamilion> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/real_programmers.png
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: chumby!
<Kamilion> <3
<Kamilion> I <3 bunnie huang and chumby and all his projects.
<Kamilion> https://www.chumby.com/
<Kamilion> Chumby, the original linux-powered wifi alarm clock.
<Kamilion> accept no substitute!
 * wxl uses linux in his alarm clock
 * wxl 's alarm clock is his android phoen
<tsimonq2> REAL MEN don't use their phones as alarm clocks
<Kamilion> wxl: chumby predates android, I think
<wxl> real men don't say what realm men use
<tsimonq2> REAL MEN run Linux on their alarm clocks
<krytarik> wxl: "now you can use launchpad to do it!" - ftm, did you notice this earlier?: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/12/10/%23lubuntu-devel.html#t04:33
<tsimonq2> REAL MEN make everything electronic they have run Linux
<Kamilion> REAL MEN use whatever is in front of them, without complaint (Unless it's microsoft, in which case you get the complaints, but they still do the work anyway)
<tsimonq2> kike ur mom m8?
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> *like
<Kamilion> Kinda hard for her to work it work it while taking a six foot dirt nap.
<Kamilion> Wonder if she's made friends with the worms yet.
<tsimonq2> sorry :(
<Kamilion> for what?
<Kamilion> I was the one who played the Dead-Mom-For-Sympathy card.
<Kamilion> I oughta be the sorry one, ahaha
<tsimonq2> oh SNAP
<Kamilion> If y'can't laugh about anything; you can't laugh about anything.
<Kamilion> Don't be that guy! Grow a sense of humor!
<Kamilion> Or at least a potted plant
<Kamilion> (Warning: Developing a green thumb may lead to gardening, trimming, excessive worry over outside temperatures, childlike enthusiasm, and eating better. See your doctor to find out if Gardening will work for you!)
<krytarik> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IJCFc_qkHw - there you go. :D
<Kamilion> hah, a true classic.
<tsimonq2> like ur mom?
<Kamilion> Yep.
<Kamilion> They only made tanks like her in the 40s.
 * Kamilion chuckles
<tsimonq2> let's take this over to offtopic
<Kamilion> Let's not and say we did.
<Kamilion> anyway
<tsimonq2> !language
<ubot93> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tsimonq2> :P
<Kamilion> wxl: what package should I direct my bug report for? I think it's pcmanfm that's managing the desktop root window
<tsimonq2> !info vrms
<Kamilion> tsimonq2: hold on a second, lemme go get IVAN CHESNOKOV and his ALLCAPS RUSSIAN TO ENGLISH
<tsimonq2> that
<Kamilion> GRENADE SPIGOT
<ubot93> vrms (source: vrms): virtual Richard M. Stallman. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.16 (wily), package size 11 kB, installed size 77 kB
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> finally!
<Kamilion> http://www.m1-garand-rifle.com/ivan-chesnokov.php
<Kamilion> also sums up what I think about linux in a nutshell.
<Kamilion> "RIFLE IS FINE. YOU FUCK IT, IT ONLY GET HEAVY AND YOU STILL NO HIT LARGEST SIDE OF BARN. GO TO FIRING RANGE, PRACTICE WITH MANY MAGAZINE OF CARTRIDGE. THEN YOU NOT NEED DUMB SHIT PUT ON SIDE OF RIFLE."
<Kamilion> Apologies for quoted language.
<tsimonq2> XD XD XD XD XD
<tsimonq2> LOL
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^ THIS IS THE BEST OMG LOL
<Unit193> tsimonq2, Kamilion: #lubuntu-offtopic.
<Kamilion> I'm already there, thanks.
<tsimonq2> me too
<tsimonq2> Kamilion: told ya :P
<Unit193> Right, so use it.
 * Kamilion remains waiting for a response on which package to file bug under
<Kamilion> I respectfully decline
<Kamilion> I have no interest in the conversation with tsimonq2
<krytarik> !pcmanfm-qt
<krytarik> !info pcmanfm-qt
<ubot93> Package pcmanfm-qt does not exist in wily
<krytarik> !info pcmanfm-qt xenial
<Kamilion> heh.
<Kamilion> Okay, so pcmanfm-qt is the one managing the root window?
<krytarik> Stupid default anyway. >_<
<ubot93> pcmanfm-qt (source: pcmanfm-qt): extremely fast and lightweight file and desktop icon manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 163 kB, installed size 787 kB
<krytarik> Yeah.
<Kamilion> alrighty, that's where the bug report goes.
<Kamilion> wow, no bugs at all?
<Kamilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt
<Unit193> `config channel plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease xenial
<ubot93> The operation succeeded.
 * Kamilion feels kinda squeamish about being the first one to file
<Unit193> Kamilion: There's some in Debian, right? :P
<krytarik> Unit193: Thanks.
<Unit193> Kamilion: There's been some, at least.
<Unit193> krytarik: Sure, it was supposed to be that way anyway.
<krytarik> Yep.
<Kamilion> Unit193: no idea, I don't use debian nor track it outside of "oh hey, raspberry pi says there's a new pi2 image"
<Kamilion> I've been here with ubuntu/lubuntu since 8.04
<Unit193> Heh.
<Kamilion> I had 6.06 and 7.04 but never made much use
<Kamilion> 8.04 was the first time everything JustWorked for me
<Kamilion> ...
<Kamilion> ARGH
<Kamilion> and now the bug isn't happening.
<Kamilion> huh
<Kamilion> now it's stuck at exactly 1440x900
<Kamilion> oh, there it goes.
<wxl> maybe you should reboot?
<Kamilion> pfft, what is this, microsoft? XD
<wxl> it's called removing variables
<Kamilion> noted
<Kamilion> will try in a second after I file the bug
<Kamilion> wxl: done, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm-qt/+bug/1525027
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1525027 in pcmanfm-qt (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm-qt does not resize root window when desktop size changes" [Undecided,New]
<wxl> thx Kamilion. make sure to subscribe lubuntu packages team.
<Kamilion> eh?
<wxl> oh nevermind :/
<Kamilion> wxl: subscrubed lubuntu packages team
<wxl> yes i did :)
<Kamilion> Oops, forgot, dates should be ISO8601
 * Kamilion switches date from 12/10/2015 to 2015/12/10
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-11
<krytarik> wxl: Any opinion reg. my last ping?
<wxl> oh sorry krytarik
<wxl> 1s
<wxl> krytarik: i'm trying to figure out how it works but https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging tracks lubuntu teams
<krytarik> Yeah, either way works.
<wxl> but afaik it doesn't track lxqt packages
<krytarik> Yep, that's the point. :P
<wxl> i'm working on that
<wxl> meanwhile subscribing there would be worthwhile as we'll manuyally subscribe lubuntu packages team
<krytarik> Kamilion: 'it seems to want gksu for pcmanfm's "Open as Root" to work' - just looked into it though: "lxqt-sudo | gksu", http://i.imgur.com/fRUQUlCh.png , https://github.com/lxde/pcmanfm-qt/issues/204
<Kamilion> krytarik: if I hadn't been going through those same menus myself, i wouldn't know the cyrillic there, heh
<Kamilion> krytarik: I simply installed gksu.
<Kamilion> needed it for other stuff anyhow
<Kamilion> well, that VM's toast
<tsimonq2> wxl: i a n o r l i n is VERY close to me in the Xenial QA rankings, so time for another QA binge! :D
<wxl> go go go
<tsimonq2> :D
<tsimonq2> wxl: I plan on doing *23* test cases
<wxl> krytarik: http://polka.bike/blog/mass-subs
<tsimonq2> wxl: it will get me 4 away from flocculant
<tsimonq2> wxl: and don't ping i a n o r l i n, I actually want a chance :D
<wxl> hahahah
<tsimonq2> me slaps wxl's hand
<tsimonq2> whoops, you know what I mean XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: quite
<wxl> oops wrong channel
<phillw> didn't like to say
<tsimonq2> hmm, the Lubuntu Desktop Xenial amd64 ISO has a bug where when you say "Install Lubuntu" at the beginning, it boots into a live session
<tsimonq2> I don't know what package I would report it on
<tsimonq2> either way, I am gonna just click the desktop icon and continue
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-12
<phillw> Na3iL: add this channel as auto join.. wxl will be happy to allocate tasks for you to help with. With lubuntu 16.04 being an LTS things must be tested to the n'th degree.
<Na3iL> sure phillw
 * Na3iL added #lubuntu-devel to his fav channels.
<phillw> Na3iL: we also have the not so small matter of getting lxqt up and running :)
<Na3iL> I'll take look on that too.
<phillw> the LTS has to take priority, for lxqt with qt applications being new there is the not so small matter of doing all the translations... That is being discussed as to the best route forward.
<Na3iL> Awesome! I can help a lot with that task.
<phillw> Na3iL: I think all on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Global#Members are volunteered as Rafael is liasing on this area along with his doing the artwork stuff that he does for every lubuntu area.
<Na3iL> Roger that phillw
<tsimonq2> I DID IT
<tsimonq2> sorry for the caps
<tsimonq2> I *finally* got an instance of LXQt
<tsimonq2> I used the Xenial netboot
<tsimonq2> and I installed the needed packages and lightdm as well as openbox
<tsimonq2> and it worked fine!
<tsimonq2> and all of the amd64 test cases are done for build 20151211
#lubuntu-devel 2015-12-13
<tsimonq2> just a note, doing a Kubuntu 14.04 install and I really like how the installer shows a progress bar on the bottom even while you are still selecting items.
<tsimonq2> just an idea
<pilne> i was directed here after expressing an interest in lubuntu with lxqt (:
<pilne> damnit wrong window
<pilne> no, this is the right one... sorry
<redwolf> O.O
<pilne> long... month so far
<pilne> tis the season to hate being in the package delivery industry >.<
<tsimonq2> :D
<pilne> i've got a partition set aside to give the lxqt testing iso a spin here and there (:
<phillw> pilne: wxl will say hi next time he is on. He is the TL for testing and co-ordinates all that and more.
<phillw> pilne: you can have a sneak peek at things (long way round as the meta-package is not yet avaialable) ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt#Installing_LXQt_on_fresh_system
<pilne> ahhhh ok
<wxl> hai pilne need any further help?
<pilne> not at the moment, getting ready for supper with the gf, and worrying about the whole wayland/mir thing and game development (a hobby of mine) for linux.
<phillw> enjoy supper!
<pilne> we're leaning towards some mexican food, just gotta change the laundry over so it will be dry by the time we get home (:
<phillw> mexican food is nice :)
<pilne> agreed (:
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-13
<lynorian> Oh lovely grub is not on the 17.04 daily images
<lynorian> or at least not working
<wxl> lynorian: did you not file a bug recently on grub2 not being installed?
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-14
<lynorian> yes
<wxl> i found it actually
<wxl> did this just pop up all of a sudden, i.e. have you been testing 17.04 versions with no such problem?
<lynorian> I did I think I fell asleep before I put a failed version of the testcase
<lynorian> wxl well Last time I tested was December 4th have not used other daily isos since then
<wxl> well, that's certainly within the normal zesty cycle
<wxl> straaange
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-15
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
#lubuntu-devel 2016-12-18
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
-queuebot:#lubuntu-devel- New binary: libfm [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.2.5-1ubuntu1] (lubuntu)
<lynorian> Yay gilir fixed it I think
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-11
<JEBjames> Can someone try adding "EXTRACT_UNSAFE_SYMLINKS=1" to the install script to see if that unbreaks lubuntu-alternate and Ubuntu server?
<JEBjames> quit
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @JEBjames, 😢
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-12
<wxl> tsimonq2: we need to put our heads together about GCI
<wxl> we need some tasks up there like yesterday
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But I'm in bed now. 😉
<lubot> Talk tomorrow afternoon.
<wxl> kbai
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> What's GCI? 🤔
<wxl[m]> @vikingredwolf Google Code In. We've participated before. I thought I emailed the list about it but I guess not
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> 😢
<wxl[m]> You can make designy tasks if you want
<RedWolf[m]> Send me the link, plz
<wxl> @RedWolf[m]: the link to add tasks?
<RedWolf[m]> Then what do you want me to tweak?
<wxl> nothing, but if you have tasks that students can complete..
<wxl> @tsimonq2: yeah, and that's what it seemed to be related to, i thought
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, Wrong chan :P
<wxl> argh
<wxl> @RedWolf[m]: here's a link to help you understand what Google Code In perhaps? https://community.ubuntu.com/t/google-codein-starts-today/2344
<RedWolf[m]> Ta
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> nothing to do there .__.
<wxl> it provides perspective on what we're looking for, i think, in terms of tasks
<wxl> you can ask popey to sign you up as a mentor
<wxl> then you'll have full access to the google code in page and should be able to add tasks
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
<wxl> or you can tell me the tasks you want to add
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> none? .__.
<wxl> then why ask more? .__________________________________.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> dunno, curious :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :*
<wxl> it's kind of like linux padawan, kind of.. except a little less training.. and more getting work done for you :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> that gives me bad memories
<wxl> just forget about that *ONE* aspect of it and you'll remember it was all blissful :)
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> :)
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-13
<lubot> Zansa Link was added by: Zansa Link
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Zansa Link, o/
<lubot> <Zansa Link> 😁
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-14
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf i have an offtopic question for you but you don't seem to be in -offtopic on Matrix (admittedly I'm not either but I'll fix it)
<wxl> oh nevermind i found an alternate solution
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Huh? Ok
<wxl> just get thee to offtopic where i can harass you when needed XD
<wxl> or just stay on irc all day like the rest of us :/
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Then bridge the off-topic to a telegram channel 😁
<wxl> we're not allowed for sure yet, but you can go there on matrix
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> naah you're the "Matrix admin" :$
<wxl> you know you can join #freenode_#lubuntu_offtopic@matrix.org?
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> on Riot?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, We have, I'm just the only one in the channel. 😉
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> O.O
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You left, remember? .__.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> I recently left an unassociated private channel, nothing related to Lubuntu
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No no no, when it was first created I added you and you left after a while
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> oh, really? then no, I can't recall
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> OMG, offtopic channel is SO overcrowded!
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> .____.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://i.imgur.com/sK21WC8.jpg Hahahahaha
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> damn, that means I have to ADD that channel to the website
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Don't
<lubot> <tsimonq2> We don't have "permission" from the IRC Council but I keep it there on the grounds that Kubuntu can with theirs 😐
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> mhm
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-15
<lynorian_next> wxl have the alternate issues been solved?
<RedWolf[m]> Get ready for a weird thing about the icons this week
<lubot> Gustavo was removed by: Gustavo
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @Gustavo, 😢
<wxl> lynorian, tsimonq2: i will be honest and say i haven't looked into it further past mentioning it to the server team the other day. have either of you tested the dailies recently?
<wxl> @tsimonq2: @lynorian: just FYI that bug that was affecting d-i appears fixed....... and even was related to a CVE O_O _https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/1737662
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1737662 in The Ubuntu-power-systems project "Unable to install ubuntu1804 build with Debootstrap warning on witherspoon system" [Critical, Fix Committed]
<wxl> just did an install with 20171214 and worked just fine
<wxl> yup
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-16
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl, CVE #?
<wxl[m]> @tsimonq2: linked in the bug report
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl[m], Ack
<wxl> hey cyphermox how's that zram issue in ubiquity coming along?
<lynorian> wxl that is a religh
#lubuntu-devel 2017-12-17
<wxl> it took me a while but i get it now, lynorian: RELIEF :)
<wxl> @VikingRedwolf did you notice there's a place for reviewing mockups and designs on phab? http://phab.lubuntu.me/pholio/
<RedWolf[m]> Ooohhh
<RedWolf[m]> So do I upload the 7524682478 mockups I made? :)
<wxl> knowing you, you'll do it with the browser, so the universe will end by the time you're done… so sure ;)
<RedWolf[m]> Is there any other way? ;)
<agaida> https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/real_programmers.png
<agaida> works well with graphics too
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Training butterflies to draw an icon with Inkscape XD
<agaida> oh noooo - training butterflies to write the resulting xml directly to the drive
<wxl> i know a guy that handcodes his svgs.
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Perfect. Will they also compile the deb in launchpad? I'm too lazy.
<wxl> i thought launchpad did the compilation for you, no?
 * wxl threatens the designer with technical minutae
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> Yes, we have a script. As it's not compiling, but simply packaging
<wxl> no no no launchpad doesn't do the packaging. YOU do the packaging, launchpad does the building
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> That
<lubot> lyomhutha was removed by: lyomhutha
<wxl> @tsimonq2: let's brainstorm some GCI projects. one thing might be UEFI but we should discuss how to do it
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @lyomhutha, 😢
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> wxl, I got Simon's mail about Mario's page
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @VikingRedwolf, hey stop
<lubot> <tsimonq2> see PM
 * wxl sighs
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T176: Test the python-phabricator SRU] teward (Thomas Ward) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T176#3516
<docEbrown> hey @teward, thanks for adding the confirmation.  I checked it in the 18.04 docker container and worked well for me, so I think it is good to go
<teward> docEbrown: yep, all you have to do next time is replace the verification-needed tags with verification-done and it gets put on the SRU handlers' lists as ready to go
<docEbrown> awesome! Thanks for the info.  My first actual real interaction with launchpad to be honest, all of my bugs etc have gone through other ways
<teward> docEbrown: understandable.  I've been working with LP bugs for a while (for the SErver Team, I maintain the NGINX package, so I know a lot about the bugs process heh)
<docEbrown> ha cool NGINX! I have used that quite a bit at work lately.  Nicely done!!!!
<lubot> Nathanpotato was added by: Nathanpotato
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Hi
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Heya!
<lubot> <fwapy> Hais
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I finally managed to get a bootable lubunt usb lol
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Have you guys tried the latest version yet?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes. :P
<lubot> <fwapy> @Nathanpotato [Have you guys tried the latest version yet?], These dudes make them
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Coolio
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Ah nvm even tho the iso was put on the usb the pc says cannot find kernel
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Fudge me
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Y do computers hate me?
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/PnF5poy5/file_5312.mp4
<lubot> <fwapy> @Nathanpotato [Ah nvm even tho the iso was put on the usb the pc says cannot find kernel], Wot
<lubot> <fwapy> Everything should be in the iso
<lubot> <fwapy> Even the kernel
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Now it changed again
<lubot> <fwapy> What did you use to flash?
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I used pendrivelinux
<lubot> <fwapy> Oh
<lubot> <fwapy> Try something like rufus/etcher/unetbootin
<lubot> <fwapy> Those work fine for me
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I tried rufus and une they were worse lol I think its my hardware idk
<lubot> <fwapy> I see
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Now the caspervmlinuz is missing Idk what's going wrong
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> I mean why it became corrupt
<wxl[m]> @nathanpotato pendrive Linux is known not to work. Some problem on their end. Did you check the hashes? Also please move this conversation to the support channel. This is for development
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Where is support channel
<guiverc> @Nathanpotato - you can use #lubuntu (for lubuntu specific) or #ubuntu on irc  (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList  where this is #lubuntu-devel)
<krytarik> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support - well.. I think this is obvious enough to not need anymore words.
<guiverc> qa-test 19.04 daily x86, laptop with external monitor attached.  left alone screensaver took effect but 'locked' only laptop monitor, ext.display was unchanged - worthy of report??, or known??, or ~0% importance?? (ie. only related to 'live' use)
<guiverc> (i'm asking if worth raising ubuntu-bug; I didn't see anything related)
<lubot> <Nathanpotato> Who r u asking
<guiverc> anyone (dev or lubuntu team) who has opinion -- answer may take awhile b/c time (elsewhere in world)
<lynorian> guiverc Do you know how to make a bug report ?
<lynorian> I think I could confirm that
<guiverc> yeah - (it's why wxl joked [in jest] he wanted me doing packaging..) thanks lynorian 
<lynorian> well I am on 18.10 right now quite busy with the manual
<guiverc> keep at it lynorian :)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL84a4ba93a503: Add lxqt-panel autohide and edit prefrences] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL84a4ba93a503
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL71db8cc3da64: Add the fact menu has subcategories] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL71db8cc3da64
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEa51a35bac941: DSC file for 3.0.4-4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEa51a35bac941
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE408e852e41e4: DSC file for 3.0.4-4] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE408e852e41e4
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEfe58c43c8f49: Import patches-unapplied version 3.0.4-4 to debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEfe58c43c8f49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE68ed8b142f70: configure: fix linking on RISC-V ISA] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE68ed8b142f70
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE8e0ca3402bb2: x264: drop <148 build support and fix 10bit support] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE8e0ca3402bb2
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE1a9a5bcf8b95: vout_opengl: update for libplacebo 0.6 API] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE1a9a5bcf8b95
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVE4b2c89eb2e82: caf: fix integer underflow] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVE4b2c89eb2e82
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rVLCARCHIVEbbba3382cf4f: Import patches-applied version 3.0.4-4 to applied/debian/sid] Diffusion committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rVLCARCHIVEbbba3382cf4f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4815d332475: Add clear history to lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4815d332475
<apt-ghetto> guiverc: In my opinion you should write a bug report. In the worst case, this will be a "Won't fix", but I don't think so
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc54b98533868: Add how to fullscreen quassel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc54b98533868
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36d39157f1cb: Add Quassel chat list] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36d39157f1cb
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3d217c6ed6f0: Add remove and delete torrent files] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3d217c6ed6f0
<guiverc> apt-ghetto, thanks - have already submitted.. 
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL25719fb12e09: Add sort by age and activity] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL25719fb12e09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3476d8c79292: Add how to leave through lxqt-runner] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3476d8c79292
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL108a6d43784c: Add how to leave session to panel] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL108a6d43784c
<lynorian> now the people that don't like vim should be happy with the manual
<wxl> guiverc: so you fixed it? :)
 * tsimonq2 waves
<tsimonq2> I'M AROUND TODAYYYYY
<lubot> <kc2bez> o/
<lubot> <kc2bez> Good to see you.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb6f00e561238: Add sort by name and progress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb6f00e561238
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf01ea30219d7: Add reverse sort order to transmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf01ea30219d7
<teward> *sits on @tsimonq2's computer*
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL47fd1f3eb957: Add print preview to libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL47fd1f3eb957
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb6d30257ca45: Fix launching desktop files] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGINGb6d30257ca45
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALda14e05dd450: Add how to copy and cut text from lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALda14e05dd450
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rLIBFMQTPACKAGING714eb972db83: Bump the version for the no-change rebuild.] tsimonq2 (Simon Quigley) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rLIBFMQTPACKAGING714eb972db83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe4118459db79: Add paste and paste unformatted to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe4118459db79
<lynorian> Is control + f10 still the default keybinding for something to do with brightness
<lynorian> because libreoffice writer also uses that for show formatting marks
<lynorian> granted there is still the menu to get that done
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL2098a96d642e: Add how to toggle rulers of libreoffice writer] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL2098a96d642e
<tsimonq2> wxl: To triage: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1806333
<ubot93> Ubuntu bug 1806333 in calamares (Ubuntu) "Installation Failed Boost.Python error in job 'luksbootkeyfile'" [Undecided, New]
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL5767315e8b7d: Add normal and web view] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL5767315e8b7d
<wxl> @tsimonq2: it's on my list. been busy
<tsimonq2> wxl: same XD
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9cb397e6c7f2: Add toggling scrollbars to lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9cb397e6c7f2
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyone want to help hand hold me through an arc patch this week?
<wxl> @SamuelBanya everything's already built and ready to be sent on its way?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It was just a minor change
<wxl> is that a yes?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> It's the idea to just make arc patch the existing directory
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I guess
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just need help in general so it can wait if needed tbh
<wxl> it's a yes or no. is it at the point that you would submit a merge proposal were to we to be using github?
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-11
<kc2bez> wxl I got an email that the libfm build failed.
<wxl> link me kc2bez ?
<kc2bez> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libfm-qt/0.13.1-5ubuntu9/+build/15760145
<wxl> ^ @tsimonq2 symbols issue
<kc2bez> Is that something I goofed up wxl?
<wxl> naw. symbols suck
<kc2bez> Gotcha.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Wait so if I merge it on the Github would it ALSO be reflected on Phabricator?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *make changes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Oh dude why didn't anyone just say that lol
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I'll just modify the Github lol
<wxl[m]> Or if you have it ready and you have arcanist installed, just use `arc diff`. So much easier
<lubot> <brli7848> I thought that was a one-way (phabricator -> github) mirror...
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL72da0803dd7a: Add how to view your recent documents with lowriter] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL72da0803dd7a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALad2cda7058af: Add file open menuselection for libreoffice impress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALad2cda7058af
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb379a6a09080: Add recent documents to loimpress] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb379a6a09080
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL36126f5ad3f5: Add inserting audio and video] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL36126f5ad3f5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f16c88a47ce: Add howto spellcheck] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f16c88a47ce
<guiverc_d> does `git checkout ..` actually do anything used later (eg. the `git add` step, as in checkout of a library book [record kept]), or just grab source code?
<lubot> <teward001> guiverc_d: all it does is switch working branches or working file trees
<lubot> <teward001> it doesn't pull any code down
<wxl[m]> checkout is for branch switching
<lubot> <teward001> what wxl said
<guiverc_d> thanks teward & wxl[m] 
<guiverc_d> so i'm now thinking all I need to do is `git add -A` to 'push' my changes?? (lubuntu-default-settings or what was put in ppa)  would that be correct (excluding debian/changelog that contains some stuff needing tidying) -- or am i missing something?
<guiverc_d> (I'm assuming `git add -A` won't blow anything up if I'm all wrong; I don't know git)
<lubot> <teward001> git add -A stages any new changes
<lubot> <teward001> for a commit.
<lubot> <teward001> `git commit` stages all the changes for a push.
<lubot> <teward001> then you `git push`.
<lubot> <teward001> `git add -A` will only add things on your local branchl
<lubot> <teward001> branch*
<guiverc_d> what does `rm -rf !(debian) .pc/`  [before push], ! == (NOT I assume so don't touch debian directory, but I don't see a .pc/ match)
<guiverc_d> & last step "## don't forget to add @tsimonq2, @wxl as reviewers" -- where??
<wxl[m]> .pc is created by quilt
<wxl[m]> Arc will lead you through that last step
<guiverc_d> thanks wxl[m] 
<guiverc_d> how can I use quilt to delete a file?? ... ((I didn't use quilt to upload to ppa; so am re-doing using quilt ... debuild works with -S, but I haven't deleted the file ../src/usr/../lightdm.conf.d/20-qlubuntu.conf I just `rm` last time..  (binary build complains there is nowhere to put file without -S.. i want to delete it I did on ppa)
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So it is possible to git pull, do the modifications, git add main.py, git commit -m "adding one line fix", git push origin master?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> For the Github repo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I ask because most employers care only for Github from the jobs I've seen so far on east coast
<lubot> <fwapy> @SamuelBanya [So it is possible to git pull, do the modifications, git add main.py, git commit …], clone fork ... changes ... git add . ... git commit -m "Commit title" ... git push ... send pr
<lubot> <fwapy> Pull initially if you need to upstrean with remote
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Not git push origin master ?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks though I'll definitely try that tonight
<lubot> <fwapy> @SamuelBanya [Not git push origin master ?], they'll prompt you to set upstream
<lubot> <fwapy> @SamuelBanya [Not git push origin master ?], This does the trick too
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Gotcha I'll try it. Thanks so much!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Appreciate it because I've been annoying Walter too many times last week about updating that arc guide so I might as well just use Github for the time being to make my career progress more visible anyway
<lubot> <fwapy> Ohh
<lubot> <fwapy> If you run into anything you can search it up or ping me
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it's just me or Kcalc lacks a sqrt() button? @lynorian
<lubot> <HMollerCl> oooooooo I get it there is a "shift" button that when pressed show the inverse of the functions (there is a problem with translation to spanish thought, it says "caps" instead of shift)
<apt-ghetto> Problem with the translation? It is more a problem with developers, that are thinking in a very, very not normal way
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks Rain Bow. Appreciate it a ton, will definitely ping if necessary
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Problem with the translation? It is more a problem with developers, …], both of them.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL46bb05ee75b7: Add sort by queue and ratio] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL46bb05ee75b7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL75b773cd0b83: Finish long list of ways to sort transmission] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL75b773cd0b83
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALca264fbb76de: Add paste selection keyboard shortcut] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALca264fbb76de
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d8fbb3fd689: Add menus for copypasta] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d8fbb3fd689
<wxl> guiverc: down, boy :)
<guiverc> the email telling me you had answered only occurred as I posted...  
<guiverc> anyway wxl how can I use quilt to delete a file??
<wxl> i know. launchpad can be a little slow at times.
<wxl> i suspect he's going to respond negatively to your comment, though, as you called him out. albeit justifiably :)
<wxl> i think `quilt remove /path/to/file` can do it
<wxl> actually that might not be it
<wxl> that's not
<wxl> `quilt add /path/to/file && rm /path/to/file`
<wxl> makes sense but not intuitive
<guiverc> was reading what I wrote.. your answer was good pointing to sru :)
<guiverc> thanks wxl  ('quilt add ..'  - I didn't see that, but never would have in `man`)
<wxl> guiverc: theoretically you can make `quilt add` a necessary step in much the same way you might want to `git add` every file as you go. `quilt edit` is an add initially in much the same way that `git commit -a` is an add of everything initially
<tsimonq2> wxl: Where did we get with xscreensaver?
<wxl> with what aspect?
<tsimonq2> I'm going over community feedback and the number one criticism I'm hearing is "oh my gawd, those themes are SO BAD"
<wxl> i can't find the darn thing but tl;dr it's just a matter of making our defaults the way we want. i made a recommendation
<tsimonq2> Can we kick that into high gear?
<wxl> just needs more eyes on it/agreement
<lubot> <Redious> hi guys
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @Redious [hi guys], Heya!
<tsimonq2> OK.
<docEbrown> hey lugito is still going! ;)
<tsimonq2> Also: HOLY CRAP.
<tsimonq2> wxl: We're up to almost 300,000 views on the downloads page.
<lubot> <kc2bez> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Low, Open] Our xscreensaver theme is too old: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T61
<wxl> wow that wasn't in 19.04 must haves
<wxl> fixed
<docEbrown> boom!
<tsimonq2> 277782
<wxl> daaaang
<tsimonq2> ikr
<wxl> did you fix the about page ever?
<tsimonq2> And here's the thing, when 18.10 was *released* it was at like 20,000
<tsimonq2> nooo
<tsimonq2> O_o
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [Unbreak Now!, Open] [lubuntu.me] Broken Links on Front Page - "Explore Lubuntu's Features" -> /about == 404: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T132
<lubot> <kc2bez> Dang wxl sry about that. We pasted at the same time.
<wxl> i mean we probably want an about page, no? XD
<tsimonq2> You're volunteering I see.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<tsimonq2> You have the WP credentials.
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> bah
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-12
<wxl> say no more on that bug folks
<wxl> i got the final word in
<tsimonq2> love you long time
<wxl> i'm sure he won't like it, but let's remember
<wxl> you can make some of the people happy some of the time, but you can't amke all of the people happy all of the time
<tsimonq2> phillw was worse?
<tsimonq2> oh
<tsimonq2> right
<tsimonq2> that
<wxl> i swear to god i'm going to make that our topic
<tsimonq2> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<tsimonq2> bet
<wxl> also, yes, but i digress
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd94ab5289b2e: Add fullscreen keyboard shortcut to qterminal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd94ab5289b2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb082d6ec3da7: Add :kbd: for keyboard shortcuts to htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb082d6ec3da7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa11604fe54c3: Add reverse sort order for htop] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa11604fe54c3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL475c897ae973: rm unessecary to] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL475c897ae973
<guiverc> (head -n 15) changelog http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zTT6zHsHpD/  -- my version nbr is against policy! I know; what should it be? & tsimonq2 your change is not in production? - do/can I merge, or should mine be 0.54.3?  (which seems excessive)
<lubot> <teward001> 0.54.3 is probably the next logical version
<lubot> <teward001> and no, it's not excessive
<lubot> <teward001> read each individual number in the SemVer format
<lubot> <teward001> 0.5.21 > 0.5.3 > 0.5.2
<lubot> <teward001> (because `0.5.21` is NOT equal to `0.5.2.1`)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc8bf3f281961: Add paste unformated text to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc8bf3f281961
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL986e69360fe6: Add how to insert an image to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL986e69360fe6
<lynorian> wait libreoffice calc allows you to put music in spreadsheets why?
<guiverc> thanks teward .. i was thinking 2.1 when I keyed 21, but realized the issue later...   (why my against policy comment..)
<guiverc> i was trying to `arc diff` & at a late stage it opened nemo (I don't use/know), and I think I hit ^Z to undo something -- alas i just quit it... re-running `arc diff` doesn't result in the same output, how should I continue (--finalize looks the closest in man??)
<wxl> you mean nano?
<guiverc> :) LOL - yeah I probably do...  (I guess it's proof I don't use it)
<wxl> might want to set $EDITOR to your liking
<guiverc> :)  thanks
<wxl> might also want to set update-alternatives
<wxl> (for "editor" that is)
<guiverc> thanks wxl - that was it - it was set for nano (not nemo!)
<wxl> nemo would be funny
<wxl> that's the one that touches the boat
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9DbF2PMrDs
<wxl> oh, the butt, i'm sorry
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL61a837e861bf: Add first step in selecting chart] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL61a837e861bf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7e0b267dfacc: Add subtype of charts to localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7e0b267dfacc
<guiverc> :) @ nemo @ butt... any clues as to continuing transaction (or the arc I accidentally killed at reviewer step with ^Z in error)
<wxl> just `arc diff` again
<guiverc> okay thanks wxl :)   (I tried that; didn't like that it didn't show the long list of files... so ^Z on purpose that time)
<guiverc> I cancelled - it reported "This diff has a very large number of changes (302)."  - it should be 3 files + changelog... or is upload of everything [in package I assume] expected?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL301a72bb3f1b: Add interface tab to qpdfview] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL301a72bb3f1b
<wxl[m]> guiverc you probably didn't delete the source after building
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd094b5f1e796: Add new tab to current tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd094b5f1e796
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3da8864d63df: Add number of files for recently used] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3da8864d63df
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALfe87c3c8faa5: Add virtual desktop switching to window management] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALfe87c3c8faa5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4d7f9beb7c08: Add settings for removeable media] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4d7f9beb7c08
<guiverc> `arc diff` again -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KHbZJKd4Ym/  -- my changes are a couple of files & changelog - should I see the 'list' of everything???
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALeb5d29ec4499: Document libreoffice recovery dialog] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALeb5d29ec4499
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc88e91c5b411: Add menu way to get to applications menu] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc88e91c5b411
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL741c09544559: Add how to get back to original view with keyboard] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL741c09544559
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALd19f7d463c49: Add menu way to get fullscreen video] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALd19f7d463c49
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa9b17cd80a32: Add exit at end to vlc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa9b17cd80a32
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL29f099018862: Add menu way to pause] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL29f099018862
<lubot> tadeuscalvin was added by: tadeuscalvin
<lubot> <tadeuscalvin> Hey people I need help
<lubot> <tadeuscalvin> I was using lubuntu with lxde, and recently I changed to the new version with lxqt. ... I'm trying to install a .deb package, using dpkg -i. Then, it says that I don't have the dependencies installed, as usually. Then I tried what I generally do, apt-get install -f to fix the dependencies. ... But, it doesn't work, instead of ins
<lubot> talling the dependencies, it removed the package that I had installed
<lubot> <tadeuscalvin> How can I fix this?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tadeuscalvin [I was using lubuntu with lxde, and recently I changed to the new version with lx …], Try just `sudo apt install ./FILE.deb`
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Also, this channel is not for support
<lubot> <tadeuscalvin> @tsimonq2 [Try just sudo apt install ./FILE.deb], Ok. Thanks
<lubot> <tsimonq2> https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support is
<lubot> <tadeuscalvin> @tsimonq2 [Also, this channel is not for support], Sorry
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @tadeuscalvin [Ok. Thanks], No problem
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't make the standup today.
<kc2bez> Copy that. Not sure who will be here. I think Chris and I were the only affirmative replies.
<guiverc> :(  -- but that's [real] life 
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Here
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> On the train soon so I'll go first
<kc2bez> Sure.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I've had several tech support phone interviews this week but I'm going to do the automirror changes on Saturday night after work. Other than that still waiting on Wendy for welcome center assets
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Busy but hopeful
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That's s it for me
<kc2bez> Gotcha. Just guiverc and myself here I think.
<kc2bez> Good luck @SamuelBanya
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Jus arrived
<kc2bez> What is new @HMollerCl ?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> December is awfull
<kc2bez> Same here.
<kc2bez> Busy at work.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> closing the year
<kc2bez> End of semester for us.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on lubuntu side, I'm still working on teh additional driver tab
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I'm almost there but not quite
<kc2bez> Cool. That will be a nice addition.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I have an issue with threads in Qt, I'm not sure how to handle so when i call ubuntudrivers the app frozes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ubuntu-drivers-list
<lubot> <HMollerCl> so, need to fix that.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> If anyone know how to do it it would be appreciatide.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> appreciated
<lubot> <HMollerCl> When I'm ready I need testers, currently I have no machine which needs additional driver.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> That's on my side.
<wxl> i can work that out for you
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nice! wxl
<wxl> i think chris said he had something, too
<guiverc> most my hardware doesn't use drivers, but I'll keep an eye out HMollerCl
<guiverc> nothing really to report.  i'm still stuck on beginner task, 'arc diff' produces unexpected results, but I finally asked/cried for help but that was too recent to have got response...
<wxl> sorry my bad
<guiverc> not a problem (it was last thing before I went to bed!!! feels like mins ago to me!)
<wxl> remind me that later
<wxl> as for me been really crazy life-wise, but gotten through a few bugs and such, support stuff, etc. i got a calamares bug that was supposedly fixed but wasn't reopened. still need to boot neon to see how it does with efi/encryption
<kc2bez> Did they get it to work on Neon?
<wxl> not sure... which is why i want to see
<wxl> if they did, i think i know enough about cala to be dangerous that i could figure out how to apply it to our configure
<wxl> s/ure//
<wxl> tsimonq2 said he tried to copy their config and it did't work, but that was a wholesale copy
<wxl> so it could have been all sorts of other problems
<wxl> oh and i did some reorganization to the packaging tutorial so people whine less XD
<kc2bez> It looked good, I read through it again. ^
<wxl> content didn't really change fwiw
<kc2bez> I noticed that but it did have some visual highlights and whatnot.
<wxl> right
<kc2bez> You got me curious on the neon thing. I'm downloading it now. I will give it a go in a VM.
<wxl> thx :)
<wxl> anyone else got anything?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Busy with Life ™
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Otherwise not much
<lubot> <kc2bez> Sounds like we all have the same status right now.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Unfortunately so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It could be that way until Jan
<wxl> just as long as it's not that way until april
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right
<kc2bez> wxl Which one has calamares? It looks like ubiquity on the git stable dev. tried a  19.04 kubuntu too, same.
<wxl> kc2bez: git 
<kc2bez> I'm downloading the unstable version now.
<kc2bez> Cala there^ but I don't see an encryption option automatically.
<wxl> you know what the little encryption checkbox looks like on ours?
<kc2bez> Yes
<kc2bez> I installed it on a legacy boot system.
<wxl> i wonder if you do it manually if it has the same effect. i dno't remember if i tested that or not
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-14
<kc2bez> I'll keep poking at it
<wxl> do you have the password set?
<lubot> <kc2bez> On which one? Lubuntu without efi, yes.
<lynorian> I missed the standup had fmaily stuff but I got way more work done on the manual
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc4807b6fadb7: Add keyboard increase/decrease volume] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc4807b6fadb7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4862515432bd: Add return to normal playback speed] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4862515432bd
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL035b3a7a940a: Add new way to jump to a specific time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL035b3a7a940a
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I definitely want to make that code change though I want to make sure I kick ass at the in person interview tomorrow first. Got one next Friday too.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> *revision
<guiverc_d> qa-test:  live x86,  playing with volume fn keys, the volume changes exactly as intended, but I noticed the volume setting in vlc, pavucontrol & on panel widget doesn't reflect volume, shouldn't it be reflected somewhere?   (ie. another petty thing, lp bug-report raise? or I could try it on another machine first)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL439531c4cf5c: Add different way to jump to specific time] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL439531c4cf5c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALcb8c33a9c344: Add delete and insert column] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALcb8c33a9c344
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL48a629d0276a: Add insert/delete rows of localc] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL48a629d0276a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL78090f6f7714: Add keyboard shortcut for file properties] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL78090f6f7714
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL6b58cd960302: Fix arrow] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL6b58cd960302
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-15
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Got the customer support job fam. Very happy at the moment.
<wxl> congrats
<wxl> now get to work (on lubuntu)
<lubot> <teward001> you first wxl :P
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Lol
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Will to
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Do
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @SamuelBanya [Got the customer support job fam. Very happy at the moment.], Congratulations!
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks. It's a lot more money and I'll be able to do server based installations of the company's software and ween more into development later on.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> That being said I'm still definitely with the Lubuntu fam. It's just that my stomach has been hitting me hard with the hernia for the last two days. I still plan on doing that simple automirror fix this weekend
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Thanks @TheWendyPower
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Hope your photography gigs are getting better and better ha. I see food ads all the time in FSR magazine in my current job and think about you every time lol.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> You should do it for publications too btw. Food Service is a huge B2B industry
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> @SamuelBanya [That being said I'm still definitely with the Lubuntu fam. It's just that my sto …], That sucks! Trust me, I how life can pull you away from helping. I wrapped up one huge food job to break my arm and start another.
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Oh boy I hope your arm gets better ;(
<lubot> <TheWendyPower> Thanks!
<lubot> <fwapy> @SamuelBanya [Got the customer support job fam. Very happy at the moment.], nice
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL216e37b37d99: Add how to undo a selection in muon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL216e37b37d99
#lubuntu-devel 2018-12-16
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7d2fed460c76: Add unmark all packages] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7d2fed460c76
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL031f5e36f094: Add description of when updates are available] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL031f5e36f094
<lubot> <brli7848> did anyone try kscreenlocker under lxqt?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL9c0a817f537e: Add reset for removeable media] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL9c0a817f537e
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> @wxl I did the changes to automirror via the Github repo
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Check it out whenever you get the chance
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Just checked the phabricator and the results aren't there :/ so is our Github just a one way mirror from phab to github?
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALe8f0f3c11ecc: Add pcmanfm-qt pathbar] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALe8f0f3c11ecc
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALce96d0cc3aef: Add how to hide hidden files again] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALce96d0cc3aef
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8560674b17a5: Add open previous page in new tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8560674b17a5
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7b9640c13a85: Add open forward in new tab] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7b9640c13a85
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Just checked the phabricator and the results aren't there :/ so is our Github ju …], Yes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> So I have to do the commit via phabricator ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I was told I could do it via Github
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Ugh anyone want to help me do that commit via arc then ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Maybe wxl told you that but he's not the one who set it up and I haven't been paying attention much lately
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Ugh anyone want to help me do that commit via arc then ?], Have you seen the packaging guide?
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Yeah it's all over the place
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I tried and gave up
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I just want it as easy as a Github  related commit
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> The arc way is so damn hard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I can't right now, but once you do it once you get it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> GitHub is hard the first time you do it as well
<lynorian> @samuelBanya how is it so hard
<lubot> <tsimonq2> All of these are just different tools
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I guess
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I got stuck and had no idea what to do tbh
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> I did the same idea in literally 4 lines
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> When I had to read over 2 pages to do the same thing with arc
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> Anyway if anyone wants to somehow move my commit from the Github to phabricator that could work too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya [Anyway if anyone wants to somehow move my commit from the Github to phabricator …], That's easy.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> git origin add github URL && git fetch --all && git merge github/master
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Then git push
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @SamuelBanya Git gets easier the more you do it
<lubot> <SamuelBanya> But that's not from Github to phabricator
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes it is.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I gtg for the next hour
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-09
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#2776
<guiverc> wxl - vlc bug you commented on; assume Lubuntu 'live' booted, by running `xfwm4 --replace` at term; is that a reliable way to 'test' a non-openbox; and if yes, is there something else I can 'test' as well...  (I could also probably use vm to confirm with restores back to point..) 
<wxl> guiverc: i usually find the easiest solution is to set the default window manager in lxsession but that may work as well
<guiverc> lxsession isn't installed on my box (I'm thinking 20.04)
<wxl> lxqt-session :)
<guiverc> :) thanks!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa4bcfd2853cf: Add Welcome as chapter 1.4] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa4bcfd2853cf
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALdf4d7703a6f3: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALdf4d7703a6f3
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3c627f096c15: Fix more capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3c627f096c15
<wxl> two "places" in pcmanfm-qt sucks, amirite? well japanese has *three*. add your input here to fix it https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/1036
<ubot93> Issue 1036 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Another word for 'Places'?" [Open]
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Only three?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Those are rookie numbers
<wxl> XD
<lubot> <tsimonq2> My pcmanfm-qt has at LEAST 25
<wxl> what did you do, bookmark places itself 23 times?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yo dawg, I heard you like bookmarks, so I bookmarked your bookmark
<lynorian> hah
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb8985413c27c: Spellcheck Update Notifier] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb8985413c27c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T32: Make checksum verification automatic] Tj (Tj) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T32#2777
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: nm-tray vpn cedential prompt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T136: nm-tray vpn cedential prompt] hmollercl (Hans P. Möller) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T136#2786
<wxl> is that a joke or?
<wxl> oops
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajja
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but actually is not, we need someone to fix the vpn credential prompt issue from nm-tray. It's not easy.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (the task I created and commented above)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL126c48e4ecd1: Update Featherpad icon for Focal] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL126c48e4ecd1
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-10
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rART94efe49d6835: Modified lubuntu-grub-theme] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rART94efe49d6835
<kc2bez> @The_LoudSpeaker ^
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks!
<lubot> <kc2bez> It looks like it successfully migrated to the release pocket.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Thanks for your work!
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [It looks like it successfully migrated to the release pocket.], Nice. I'll run zsync then. Been weeks since i last ran it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @kc2bez [Thanks for your work!], Thanks to you too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Well I don't know when the iso's get published so it may not be on that yet. I haven't checked on that.
<guiverc> I can look (in a few secs, switching boxes) if you me to check package details for current daily iso
<guiverc> s/if you me/if you want me/ ^   (gotta allow for my scatterbrain)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc: can you check the version of lubuntu artwork?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Should be 1st in 20.04 series
<guiverc> apt-cachce policy reports 19.10.3
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Yup! Then the iso hasn't been updated yet.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Makes sense, I only pushed it a couple of hours ago.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Respin is at 4.30/5.30 pm according to my time afaik. I will wait till then. It's only 8 am now.
<lubot> <RikMills> Why the tiny Lubuntu logo? https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<lubot> <wxl> Cuz canonical screwed up
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [Cuz canonical screwed up], What are you doing on telegram? I thought it was 'evil'?
<lubot> <wxl> It is, but I have to be on it because I occasionally need to kick malicious actors off, but right now I'm here because Riot is being a jerk
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Why the tiny Lubuntu logo? https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours], ouch!
<lubot> <RikMills> @wxl [It is, but I have to be on it because I occasionally need to kick malicious acto …], Fair enough. I am all for pragmatism when needed.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [It is, but I have to be on it because I occasionally need to kick malicious acto …], you use riot for irc?
<lubot> <wxl> For matrix
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah I meant irc via matrix?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> they are bridged na. from matrix, you can connect to irc.
<lubot> <wxl> https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/ubuntu.com/issues/3161#issuecomment-564148127
<lubot> <wxl> With the Matrix IRC bridges matrix.org provides (and which anyone can host themselves, unlike, say, a Telegram server), one can use Matrix to connect to any major IRC network
<lubot> <teward001> *pokes wxl with a sharp stick*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [With the Matrix IRC bridges matrix.org provides (and which anyone can host thems …], yeah I thought you used that.
<lubot> <wxl> One technically doesn't need to bridge to IRC given that, but you know, if you don't trust matrix.org, you have the choice to do it yourself, unlike with Telegram
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [One technically doesn't need to bridge to IRC given that, but you know, if you d …], yup! its on my todo list. I also want to set up my own email server as an exercise.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> so you have your own server hosted for matrix? wxl
<lubot> <wxl> Email is a paaaaaain. Ask @teward001
<lubot> <teward001> i was pinged
<lubot> <wxl> I use disroot.org
<lubot> <teward001> ***WHAT CHAOS DOTH THEE WISH ME TO UNLEASH***
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I know. its difficult if I get blacklisted
<lubot> <teward001> *unleashes evil upon @wxl*
<lubot> <teward001> @wxl [Email is a paaaaaain. Ask @teward001], *unleahes Evil upon thee*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [I use disroot.org], me too. I recently shifted almost everything related to (l)ubuntu and launchpad, git, etc to it. But I am waiting for them to confirm and add ubuntu email aliases to my disroot account
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @teward001 [i was pinged], yeah. and now again!
<lubot> <teward001> @The_LoudSpeaker [yeah. and now again!], *accidentally moves discourse to /dev/null* ... oops
<lubot> <teward001> lol jk i wouldn't do that
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> ugghhhh! can't run zsync. too slow internet. :/
 * kc2bez consumes all internet. 
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> normal downlaod with uget is 1.7MBps
<lubot> <teward001> *consumes all the internet and then some*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> while intranet speeds are aweosme. I downloaded money heist all seasons at 40MBps
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> *someone make the admin host a ubuntu mirror on campus*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @RikMills [Why the tiny Lubuntu logo? https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours], we should report this in #canonical-sysadmin or some other specific place?
<lubot> <Rutvikm> @The_LoudSpeaker [we should report this in #canonical-sysadmin or some other specific place?], Also, extra large Budgie logo
<lubot> <Rutvikm> If its not a glitch, then That's straight up discrimination 🙃
<lubot> <RikMills> maybe it's because you are 'lightweight'? :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @The_LoudSpeaker [we should report this in #canonical-sysadmin or some other specific place?], Nope
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> why?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's not an urgent thing
<lubot> <tsimonq2> And sysadmin can't do anything
<lubot> <tsimonq2> It's the web design team that can
<lubot> <RikMills> The Kubuntu logo is also the rubbish wonky version. :(
<wxl> did ya'll not see the github link i posted?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> did ya'll not see the github link i posted?], ggwp!
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb42997380e05: Update LXQt configuration center icon] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb42997380e05
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-11
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8e2367a774bb: Fix session setting icons] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8e2367a774bb
<wxl> https://github.com/canonical-web-and-design/ubuntu.com/issues/3161#issuecomment-564305410
<ubot93> Issue 3161 in canonical-web-and-design/ubuntu.com "Lubuntu has evolved" [Closed]
<guiverc> @The_LoudSpeaker FYI: today's daily contains lubuntu-desktop 20.04.2
<lubot> <kc2bez> it should have lubuntu-artwork 20.04.1 too.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That's what the manifest indicated anyway.
<guiverc> sorry I mistyped; apt-cache policy lubuntu-artwork shows 20.04.1  (mistyped in my local apt-cache, then copied my mistype here...)
<lubot> <kc2bez> no worries. did that change the sddm login wallpaper by chance?
<guiverc> i only have it running a 'live' currently so haven't see a sddm screen... I plan to do an install shortly (on different box)
<guiverc> s/see/seen ^
<lubot> <kc2bez> ok, just curious. I think it should.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @guiverc [<guiverc> @The_LoudSpeaker FYI: today's daily contains lubuntu-desktop 20.04.2], Thanks! Theme was in artwork and i saw that a few hours ago.
<guiverc> :)
<guiverc> kc2bez, sddm greeter is purpoe; big 19 & Eoan Ermine...    That could be what a user asked about earlier on lubuntu-users on 20.04 install... but YEP it changed.
<guiverc> s/purpoe/purple/   (looking at screen way to my left as I typed)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. @tsimonq2 symlinked it to the default wallpaper.
<guiverc> I've had issues with a QA-install; I don't intend filing a bug report.. as https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors reports the .au site is a day behind so I'm happy to blame that (many issues with 404s) - any complaints?
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't see an issue with that. Rolling up on the end of my day here. I can check it in the morning.
<guiverc> thanks kc2bez   I'll get around to re-testing it anyway in a couple of days when I re-do it on the same or different box
<guiverc> kc2bez, just had to reboot; my primary box (20.04) has new wallpaper on sddm too.
<wxl> (for a particular user)
<wxl> oops :/
<wxl> @RikMills do you remember where the username and/or password for the ISO is set?
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-12
<guiverc_o> qa-test.  20.04" QtPass on accessories menu gets GnuPG not found error.  Please install... is that the fix for bug 1851312, should I note it, or ignore it?
<ubot93> Bug 1851312 in qtpass (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 20.04 QA-test qt-pass segfaults" [Undecided, Fix Released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1851312
<guiverc_o> qtpass:  once error is accepted; appears to run.. it performs the same on this (installed yesterday?) box
<guiverc_o> comments on bug reports; is there anyway I can tag someone (wxl you might want to sabotage this question!)
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [/usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser ?], https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/tree/scripts/casper#n812
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf2e084c0af94: Minor reword] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf2e084c0af94
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc0d99466862a: Reword how to Launch] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc0d99466862a
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8b24d27b11a6: Reword icon description] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8b24d27b11a6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALb5ec9f476370: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALb5ec9f476370
<lubot> <RikMills> https://www.qt.io/blog/qt-5.14-has-released
<kc2bez> Ouch, I just got home and realized we completely missed our meeting.
<guiverc> always next week
<kc2bez> Very true. We'll get'em next time.
<wxl> https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/1046?email_source=notifications&email_token=AAFXADVXDLDI7ISYUYHQEPTQYKZ4FA5CNFSM4J2FEDWKYY3PNVWWK3TUL52HS4DFUVEXG43VMWVGG33NNVSW45C7NFSM4IAFVXUQ
<ubot93> Issue 1046 in lxqt/pcmanfm-qt "Bookmark creation by DND-ing into lower empty space" [Open]
<wxl> oh yikes
<kc2bez> That will be a nice addition.
<kc2bez> I also recently learned this exists: https://wiki.lxqt.org/
<kc2bez> Though it needs some updating ^
<wxl> wottt
<kc2bez> re the updates or the fact that it exists?
<wxl> existing
<wxl> how did you find that?
<kc2bez> Sort of new I guess. Apparently agaida has had it all along and finally migrated it from the old wiki. not sure if it was razor-qt or lxde days.
<wxl> is it linked anywhere?
<kc2bez> scroll back on lxqt is how i found it
<wxl> huh
<wxl> why not linked is the question
<kc2bez> not sure if it is linked on the lxqt page or not, let me look.
<wxl> there's an issue revolving around documenting hidden features that should link to that wiki me thinks
<kc2bez> Oh I see what is going on. It is a clone from github
<wxl> huh
<kc2bez> Perhaps just a platform change.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-13
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf5059289103f: Reword summary] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf5059289103f
<guiverc> :(  user on discourse has found an issue, https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/session-login-various-bugs/611/2   (I'll look more tomorrow)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> :(  user on discourse has found an issue, https://discourse.lubuntu.me …], mmmm, I think I have a system with 2 users at home, will check on it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> PR for pcmanfm-qt multimonitor wallpaper has been merged https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/pull/1043#pullrequestreview-331776061
<lubot> <kc2bez> Congratulations Hans!
<guiverc> I replied with what I did; 20.04 & confirmed what user said.. new created user has UID=1001, GroupID=1002, where qa-install 20.04 gave UID=1000,gid=1001 for installed user.. thus as GID & UID were the same; they could read files... My box has UID=1000=GID but install was 17.10-alpha/beta
<lubot> <HMollerCl> could you read files also via terminal?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [Congratulations Hans!], thanks!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @guiverc [<guiverc> I replied with what I did; 20.04 & confirmed what user said.. new crea …], could you read files also via terminal?
<guiverc> I think I did it via terminal (I logged into gui, but went to term as easier)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> ok, so user creation could be the issue.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (created with more privileges)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [PR for pcmanfm-qt multimonitor wallpaper has been merged https://github.com/lxqt …], NICE! Do you want to kick off a CI unstable build for it so we can give it a spin?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> (or someone)
<lubot> <kc2bez> Just have my phone on me right now, I can in an hour or so.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sounds good
<lubot> <kc2bez> If someone doesn't get to it first that is.
<kc2bez> I just started a build for pcmanfm-qt in focal unstable. 
<wxl> ok so i should respond to the guy's inquiry and tell him to send it again, either in USD, or we'll need to fix it
<wxl> arghhhhhhhhhh
<wxl> our logo (and all the others) are fixed on the flavors page https://ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sweet
<wxl> @kc2bez: re: cala boot flag bug, the milestone appears to be 3.2.14, but we already have that.. and the milestone on github appears to be past due.. wtf?
<kc2bez> I should bump it I guess. There are only few different machines that seem to be affected, really weird.
<kc2bez> You beat me to it I see.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-14
<lubot> <HMollerCl> things are not going well in ci.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [things are not going well in ci.], Oh?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there is a lot of unsucesfull builds
<lubot> <tsimonq2> So one of the packages with a lot of reverse dependencies failed. No biggie
<lubot> <HMollerCl> if you say so
<lubot> <kc2bez> I noticed but am a bit busy right now.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I think we should push for a new lxqt release for 20.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> +1
<lubot> <HMollerCl> are there any more "waitworthy" additions in the pipeline or should we start pushing from now?
<lubot> <kc2bez> for LXQt stuff?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (I don't know if that work exists,my german roots make me want to stick words together)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [for LXQt stuff?], yes
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @HMollerCl [are there any more "waitworthy" additions in the pipeline or should we start pus …], ("worthy of waiting for" but the point came across fine, it's very German of you to say it that way 😆)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jejeje, doy you know if there are some worthy of waiting for additions for LXQt @tsimonq2 ?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'm not sure offhand
<lubot> <HMollerCl> on another issue does my response for update-notifier went trough? For that person who was complaining.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I saw your reply, I don't remember seeing anything come back.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @kc2bez [I saw your reply, I don't remember seeing anything come back.], ok, good, sinc eI didn't saw my reply I was concerned.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you think we shoudl leave the sleep for the notifier to 24 hour? now is only 1 hour if one dismisses it.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and it runs at the start of the session also
<lubot> <HMollerCl> (then it sleeps=
<lubot> <HMollerCl> )
<kc2bez> 24 hours makes sense to me. That should be frequent enough. 
<wxl> so https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/ is down, there's been no commits since june to the project https://github.com/mzanetti/ubuntu-pi-flavor-makers and we've got new ubuntu images that include support for 4's https://ubuntu.com/blog/updated-images-of-ubuntu-for-the-raspberry-pi-2-3-and-4 … can someone remind me why we don't just have people install the server images w/ lubuntu-desktop?
<kc2bez> I think that is honestly a good solution. 
<kc2bez> I had success with it. 
<wxl> right now we only offer a magnet link
<wxl> which is … strange
<wxl> oh gawd there's an icon for magnet link for eoan that's https
<wxl> did i ever tell anyone i hate websites? and wordpress? sigh.
<kc2bez> WordPress isn't fun
<wxl> btw i noticed compton was dropped from the ubuntu pi flavor maker images based on being unreliable https://github.com/mzanetti/ubuntu-pi-flavor-makers/commit/02ed41e09f4ed51201fc4c4c97e393b727192aa1
<wxl> hah
<kc2bez> Compton from the desktop install seems to work. 
<wxl> the main ubuntu pi download page actually SUGGESTS installing lubuntu-desktop. it's included as a "popular" choice for a desktop! https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<kc2bez> nice
<wxl> we're 2/3 behind xubuntu but ahead of kubuntu
<kc2bez> if you follow those instructions does sddm get installed?
<wxl> only one way to find out
<wxl> if not we need to fix that
<lubot> <lynorian> I don't have a pi
<wxl> so reading at https://planet.mate-desktop.org/ i see they stopped shipping compiz and compton after major changes to the marco window manager… maybe time to drop openbox?</heresy>
<wxl> sddm is a direct depend of lubuntu-desktop so i can't see why it WOULDN'T get installed.
<lynorian> didn't marco have in built compositing for a while?
<kc2bez> when I installed Lubuntu on my pi I did a `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop^ sddm`
<kc2bez> so it did a task sel
<wxl> hm i guess we should play with that
<kc2bez> I think you are right lynorian Marco does compositing. 
<wxl> that would explain the claim of not having screen tearing with it
<lubot> <lynorian> I think marco has had that for a while
<lubot> <kc2bez> I will try to find some time to run through another install on my pi.
<guiverc> i have a pi 2b+ (I think it is); i can test on that if helpful (I've not been watching conversation sorry)
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALc2c71ba83f5e: Add other ways to close] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALc2c71ba83f5e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf83a54af7845: Add Close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf83a54af7845
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf9b854899476: Add close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf9b854899476
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL7fc339be309f: Add close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL7fc339be309f
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL488609783fc6: Add close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL488609783fc6
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa2b04d533f8c: Add close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa2b04d533f8c
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALf7be60f93662: Add Close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALf7be60f93662
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL4f7d9ecac9ed: Fix capitilization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL4f7d9ecac9ed
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL600f06d39c2e: Add close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL600f06d39c2e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALbdf0a4dd36c7: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALbdf0a4dd36c7
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALec8a3c4f45e1: Add Close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALec8a3c4f45e1
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL8266060f0d93: Add Close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL8266060f0d93
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUAL3bc3c485cc8e: Add Close button] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUAL3bc3c485cc8e
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rMANUALa8b5925f7c2e: Fix capitlization] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rMANUALa8b5925f7c2e
<lubot> Mateusz Konieczny was added by: Mateusz Konieczny
<wxl> here's the proof we need to ship kvantum… let's make this happen!!! i think worrying about overhead is silly, really. people don't HAVE to use it, just like compton or libreoffice https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/lxqt-apps-do-not-respect-chosen-theme/612/6?u=wxl
<lubot> <RikMills> please don't ship that buggy #$&£!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @RikMills [please don't ship that buggy #$&£!], Oh?
<lubot> <RikMills> KDE devs are not fans. They get bugs on it, and its not their problem. One of them was joking (or not) the other day that they would like to blacklist it from working in a KDE environment.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> What kind of issues come up?
<lubot> <RikMills> At lot to do with transparency and compositing I think? As it has that as a feature. I am not 100% sure, as we don't have it, I just shrug and move on when I see it mentioned.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I don't mean to discard your concerns but unless there's a clear reason not to ship it, we might as well
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I am totally willing to listen to points for it either way though
<lubot> <RikMills> If anyone reports issues with it in KDE, I will mark that won'tfox
<lubot> <RikMills> Well, maybe nto won'tfix, but I won't make any effort
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Okay
<lubot> <RikMills> Ha. Looks like kvantum are currently saying KDE need to fix kwin, and KDE say kvantum need to fix their theme. Stalemate
<lubot> <HMollerCl> what about qt5ct? is another option to kvantum. I know @N0um3n0 has been using it.
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [what about qt5ct? is another option to kvantum. I know @N0um3n0 has been using i …], true, I like it better than kvantum
<lubot> <kc2bez> kvantum works best if you don't stray too far from the built in themes. There are a lot of knobs and levers revealed and it can be confusing for folks.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That said, it can make things look very nice if well applied.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I need to try qt5ct and give a comparison.
<wxl> well i'm not married to kvantum. i like it and it clearly fixes a problem we have. however, i think the larger problem is mentioned by the user in that post: that we don't have a good *unified* way to deal with theming. i'm not sure we have a good solution for that. but we should add, as much as possible, tools to make it easier at least.
<lubot> <kc2bez> I agree. I am not opposed to including it. I think we need to provide some instruction along with it (like we do with everything, thanks @lynorian ). We may have fewer issues with it because we don't have kwin.
<wxl> i guess i'll make a task
<wxl> speaking of instruction, i was thinking it would be good to have a project which seeks to mirror the manual in video
<lubot> <kc2bez> was that a hint ;)
<wxl> was that you volunteering for the job? XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> XD
<lubot> <kc2bez> I am willing to help. It would be great to have some others work on it too.
<wxl> agreed
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 [true, I like it better than kvantum], I haven't been able to set it up
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @HMollerCl [I haven't been able to set it up], qt5ct?  … https://www.pcsuggest.com/lxqt-dark-style/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @N0um3n0 [qt5ct?  … https://www.pcsuggest.com/lxqt-dark-style/], good that worked, I was changing the env variables in .profile and it didn't worked.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> quick view, qt5ct handles icons, kvantum does not. But apparently panel icons are handled different than the way lxqt does.
#lubuntu-devel 2019-12-15
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T137: improve theming] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T137
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: video manual] wxl (Walter Lapchynski) just created this task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Is there some reason why https://lubuntu.net/downloads/ list Lubuntu 16.04 (that AFAIK reached EOL), and is not listing Lubuntu 18.04 (AFAIK the sole currently supported LTS version)?
<lubot> <aptghetto> This website is not the official Lubuntu website
<lubot> <Mateusz Konieczny> Thanks,  I will add it to the list of domains blocked by hosts file. Hopefully it will be enough to avoid getting confused in the future.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: video manual] lynorian (Lyn Perrine) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138#2807
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [rWELCOMEcb5d6ba54027: Add tooltips to the new buttons] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) committed: https://phab.lubuntu.me/rWELCOMEcb5d6ba54027
<wxl> seems like bionic dailies are failing for everyone due to fwupdate, just fyi https://launchpadlibrarian.net/455779454/buildlog_ubuntu_bionic_i386_lubuntu_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kc2bez> Are the other flavors suffering the same fate? I don't see any more current builds for anyone.
-lugito:#lubuntu-devel- [T138: video manual] kc2bez (Dan Simmons) commented on the task: https://phab.lubuntu.me/T138#2809
